# Cold blooded new zoo/rescue centre (pic heavy)



## cnsreps (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi all 

just got back from cold blooded new reptile zoo/rescue centre in rainham essex. i must say how professional it's all layed out. all reptiles look healthy and fantastic looking enclosures and rival a lot of zoos out there. the is a donation on the door £2 for adults £1 for children. well worth a look. the dwarf croc and aligator are huge bigger then any i've seen. so thought i would share some pics not the best sorry but some none the less. hope you enjoy.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

wow some stunning pics bud love the pic of the green conda  wish we had a place like that down our way i would be living there


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

great pics, i love it in there i could look at the reps all day.


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

crackin pics m8 will have to pop down one day: victory:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

some really reps there mate wish i lived closer:bash:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

like the croc monitor and rhino iggys: victory:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: great pictures, let's me know what I'm missing by being so far away.


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers (Jul 15, 2008)

I was in there the other weekend on a collection and it is amazing!! 

Well worth the £2.00 adults and £1.00 children (I think) to see the animals.

And the fact the most of them are rescues and not purchased makes the cause very commendable!! All the animals now look to be in the best of care!

Steve


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

Knowing James quite well one of the major factors of opening up the reserve was to actually be able to keep just a few of the bits that came through the shop. 

As a true enthusiast and animal lover the fact that everything came and went quickly was one of the deciding factors. The guys down at coldblooded have done an excellent job and they deserve everything good that can happen. 

Vicki x


----------

